# Hooking up python to sink



## CJB (Aug 18, 2008)

My faucet on the sink is too small for my Python i just got to connect to.

What type of PVC fitting(s) do I need to buy to make this thing fit? I have a 3/4" male faucet I am wanting to connect too(coarse thread) and the Python has a 1" (i think) female threaded connector.

Do I just need a threaded 1"-3/4" fitting?

Or is this something I just need to go to Home depot or osh and find what I need?

Thanks.


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm sorry I am not going to be much help but I just wanted to tell you I had problems connecting mine at first too. I did end up just going to Home Depot and searching the Kitchen/Bath area for what I needed.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

My Python came with two small white threaded adapters that allow it to be attached to most sinks, either male or felmale thread. If yours is new and came without, return it for one that has them. If not they sell them at most hadware stores as mentioned or stores that sell waterbed supplies. :thumb:


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

I forgot about that. Although netiher of those worked for my sink.


----------



## PSU1987 (Mar 2, 2003)

make sure you remove the aireator from the faucet sometimes it's hard to tell one's in there. I use the brass faucet adapter on several bathroom sink faucets and it works fine


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

dr. foster and smith has an adapter that says it will work with any kind of faucet, might wasnt take a look at it. here's a link, it's part E.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3922


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

james1983 said:


> dr. foster and smith has an adapter that says it will work with any kind of faucet, might wasnt take a look at it. here's a link, it's part E.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3922


Part "G" is what I was talking about that came with mine. It's actually 2 pieces and the small one unscrews from inside of the larger. Then I think the larger of the two pieces is what you should need.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Apr 16, 2005)

I bought a brass fitting at Petsmart (by the Pythons) that has the very fine threads that fit in the sink, and the bigger threads that connect to the Python (Just like part "F"). I like it because its tuff and won't get stripped out like the plastic ones. Look carefully because they are not very big and may be hard to find.


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

I made my own with a 4" peice of tube and 2 round clamp things that screw in tight.

I just run the end under hot water for a few minutes and slip it on to the faucet then screw it on tight with the clamp thing. Works great every time.


----------



## CJB (Aug 18, 2008)

I did find a solution to my problem. Works quite well.

I'll post some pics of it later.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

For really easy connects look for something like this - http://www.compactappliance.com/ADAPTER ... lt,pd.html . It's a quick disconnect and I leave the adapter side on my sink all the time and I can hook my python up to the sink instantly.


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

I got the brass connector from my LFS and very glad I did.

The fine threads on the white plastic adapter that comes with the python seem to not last that long for me. If I remember I have replaced it 3 times in the last year.


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

All you need to do is go down to your local hardware store and find the appropriate size adaptor. I plan on replacing the plastic piece of junk adaptor that came with my cleaner with a brass one. That plastic adaptor will not last long and will probably pop out at the worst time.


----------



## Dave27 (Dec 22, 2008)

I ended up buying two of the python venturi units because the first one cracked....I was a little too aggressive with the tightening. But, since things have a way of working out, the second one came with not just a faucet to hose adapter but with a faucet to hose adapter that contained a quick disconnect! Way better! The photo above in the discussion showing the tube / hoseclamp is the unit without the quick disconnect. In using this unit for water changes, I have discarded the venturi for filling the siphon and instead just flow water from the tap into the tank, use the disconnect, and drop it into the garbage disposal to get the maximum head height to drive the siphon flow. If my tank gets really low...like for a complete drain, I put two buckets on the ground next to the sink to speed up the last of the removal moving the siphon from one to the other and dumping them into the sink. Typical 25-50% change goes pretty quick, even with a big tank. I use a second smaller diameter siphon with a 1.25" tube that is 6" deeper than my tank so I can vacuum without getting my hands wet. I have two or three shorter 1.25" tubes that let me adjust the height for when the water is lower and I want to be more maneuverable.

Anyway, developing a really easy way to add and remove water from a tank is a critical part of making water changes and water changes are critical to maintaining high quality water. It is worth searching the plumbing stores for the quick disconnect. You could probably use any type of garden hose quick disconnect (plastic and brass are available of Lowes and Home Depot) placed in a joint in the python tubing.


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

beaker99 said:


> All you need to do is go down to your local hardware store and find the appropriate size adaptor. I plan on replacing the plastic piece of junk adaptor that came with my cleaner with a brass one. That plastic adaptor will not last long and will probably pop out at the worst time.


I went down to the hardware store and located a sink to hose brass adaptor for around $4. And it works great. FYI


----------



## liegelr (Dec 11, 2008)

I had a similar problem: I had an old sink with unusually small faucet threads. The staff at both the Home Depot/Lowes said they hadn't seen anything like it before.

I used the "Universal adapter" made to go with the python. There's a link to it in one of the posts in this thread, and it basically just slides over and clamps on. I just leave it on all the time, it's not too intrusive. Works great and should work for pretty much any sink.


----------

